
The REAL reason Slack became a billion dollar company - etr71115
https://medium.com/@satyavh/the-real-reason-slack-became-a-billion-dollar-company-f14c22b15a29#.p72r0hxn4
======
niftich
The author might be onto something here. There's definitely a lot to be said
for the social pressures of feeling 'in' with company culture, I can see why a
limited-history, always-scrolling, continuous stream of group chats would
create that pressure.

I see an analogue to Snapchat, another wildly popular app (in entirely
different settings), where this 'fear-of-missing-out' is also very real, with
the equivalent of 'status updates' disappearing in 24 hours, and the default
'picture message' being self-destructive. It incentivizes you to pay
attention, and to check up often on everyone you're actually interested in,
driving more engagement with the service.

------
simplehuman
The company that created slack created games and failed at them and then
stumbled upon slack. A large part of all this is just luck and it's easy to
retrofit these argument.

I also don't think slack will be able to sustain it's 1B evaluation.

